

Ask PG: How would you react if the NSA asked you to open up your HN database? - frank_boyd

Would you close HN down, like Lavabit, Secure Circle and now Groklaw? Would you fight it legally?
======
gus_massa
There is a big difference. Lavabit was a mail server, so the information they
store was supposedly private.

Almost all the information in HN is public. The only things that are not
public are your email and upvote history, but you must assume that they are
public, hidden but public. Perhaps the IP locations, but unless you use TOR or
something similar you must assume that they are public. The most interesting
field is your password, but I suppose that you are not reusing passwords!

(Note 1: I'm not related to YC, so this is only my opinion.)

(Note 2: It doesn't mater if I think that this situation is good or bad, but
this is the reality.)

------
tomorgan
I think the problem is that, by the time the NSA ask, it's too late. That's
why these companies are prematurely shutting down, they realise this. The only
way to avoid handing over the data is to get rid of it before anyone comes
asking for it.

The short answer to the question is: nothing. You can do nothing. Apart from a
film-style hitting-a-big-red-button-deleting-all-data-irrevocably-and-
starting-a-small-basement-fire ... but that would probably land you a lifetime
of prison.

~~~
frank_boyd
> I think the problem is that, by the time the NSA ask, it's too late. That's
> why these companies are prematurely shutting down, they realise this.

But wouldn't these circumstances ultimately mean that every service that holds
information that could somehow be interesting to the NSA would have to shut
down pretty much now to avoid exposing customers/users?

I mean, the NSA is allowed to come to your office unannounced and force you to
give them access right away, right?

~~~
tubbzor
> But wouldn't these circumstances ultimately mean that every service that
> holds information that could somehow be interesting to the NSA would have to
> shut down pretty much now to avoid exposing customers/users?

This is exactly what Lavabit owner hinted at in his statement. I don't
remember the exact quote right now but it was basically along the lines of
'don't trust your private data in any US-based company'. And yes, the NSA can
go to any company in the US and request private data while simultaneously
putting a gag-order on them. You can bet Google, Facebook, ect have been
victims of this many times before any of this came out to the public.

The problem is these multi-billion dollar companies aren't going to give up
everything they have because the government is requesting information and
keeping it hidden from the public. They quietly share the data and hide behind
the gag-order, which is why Lavabit owner has some serious guts and should be
commended for taking on the US Gov.

------
rnovak
How do you know they haven't?

